
Discover and Compare software tools for your business - raghavkap
http://www.analyzo.com/
======
raghavkap
Hey I have just launched Analyzo.com and was looking for feedback. The site
enables users to compare software products based on their features.

An Example would be: [http://www.analyzo.com/search/Invoicing-
Tools/118](http://www.analyzo.com/search/Invoicing-Tools/118)

You can not only compare products, but also plans across vendors based on your
requirement.

